

SI (YC W10) gives newspapers switching to Kindle 1 year of free service - lloydarmbrust
http://seeinginteractive.com/newspaper-support-group/the-kindle-newspaper/

======
nandemo
If you want to contact people from the newspaper business, I suspect prefacing
your pitch with a picture of a burning newspaper is not very wise.

~~~
lloydarmbrust
Haha, maybe true. But we posted this blog from inside the 63rd largest
newspaper in the country which is launching our services tomorrow. I suspect
that they choose our company precisely because we're not afraid to try new
things.

------
mltsy
Crazy!! Would a newspaper that does this have to totally abandon paper
distribution? As in: there would be no way for a person to go buy the Sunday
issue of XYZ daily, if they happen to be vacationing in XYZ?

~~~
CWuestefeld
With Kindle's free 3G downloads, is that really a disadvantage?

~~~
jeremymims
The goal is to find a newspaper who will swing for the fences. In year two,
the cost savings for a typical daily newspaper will be significant. In some
cases, we believe it will double profit margins.

Since this went up on Hacker News we've had interest from two newspapers.
We'll see how it goes.

------
dsplittgerber
There is still so much to be done in the newspaper/magazine business.. Great
idea and I hope it succeeds.

I recently bought a Kindle and find it convenient to read a NYT on it despite
having a small screen and not being able to scan whole pages for content
quickly.

------
Jmarshnh
great offer for papers

